# Happy Mothers Day!



## terryo (May 8, 2010)

Just want to wish everyone on the forum a Happy Mothers Day....No matter if you are a Mom to human babies, or tort babies....hope you all have a beautiful day!


----------



## Candy (May 8, 2010)

Same to you Terry and yes Happy Mother's Day to every mother on here.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2010)

Yes! Here's to all us mothers out there in Forum-land:


----------



## terracolson (May 8, 2010)




----------



## terryo (May 8, 2010)

Terra I love that picture. Did you paint it?


----------



## terracolson (May 8, 2010)

No i didnt paint it....a little boy named ben that is 12 did... I found it on google image


----------



## Josh (May 8, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day indeed!


----------



## webskipper (May 9, 2010)

For the best Mother anyone can have. 
For the best grown up friend a kid can have. 
For the endless supply of love, hugs, and kisses. 
For the infinite wisdom. 
For the million jobs you do that would cost a fortune to outsource. 
For the only person that will say yes even when Dad says no. 

HereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s to you Mom's. Cheers!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 9, 2010)

Happy mothers day all us mom's!!


----------



## Kymiie (May 9, 2010)

WHAAAAT! Mothers day?
In the UK its march, and fathers is june!
Happy mothers day everybody xx


----------



## brookeekoorb (May 9, 2010)

Happy mom day! Hope everyone had a relaxing day!  Mine was almost quiet! But I'll take almost with a 3 year old running around


----------



## TortieGal (May 9, 2010)

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## dmmj (May 10, 2010)

Mothers day is an invention of the greetiong card companies and the flower companies.That being said I went out and bought my mom some flowers and cards, and we had a mother's day BBQ.


----------



## brookeekoorb (May 10, 2010)

It is nice to have designated sleep in day  I don't know how many times I looked at my husband whenever our 3 year old had demands and said "Not me today, It's Mothers Day" *smile* Short lived, but nice! *sigh*


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 10, 2010)

I love my mom! She was a farm girl who rode a horse to a one-room school house with five students and grew up in a four room house with no indoor plumbing till she was 12! She was smart enough to attend both St. Mary's Academy and Loretto Heights college as a full-scholarshiped boarding student. Her college chums teased her that she'd get married and have to drop out (married women weren't allowed to continue their education there and then), but she finished her B.S. and became a registered nurse before marrying my dad and having five kids!

I owe everything I like about myself to following her lead and example. She has always encouraged her four daughters to be proud of using their intellect and applying analytical thinking skills to participating in and contributing to their communities and society in general. She was a stay-at-home mom who volunteered at an orphanage and actively participated in the League of Women Voters. She is a registered Republican who has always thought independently and voted based on the issues, not the slogans. She's a devout Catholic who joins with me in my letters of protest on the Church's birth control policy. My dad has always respected and admired her intellect while frequently disagreeing with her viewpoints.

I am so proud to have such an exceptional, strong woman for my mom and I seek her advice and value her approval every day of my life.

I love you, Mom!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2010)

Stephanie:

What a wonderful testimonial to your mother. I'm sure she would love to read what you've said about her here.


----------



## terryo (May 10, 2010)

Stephanie...you made me cry. How beautiful! I'm so glad you wrote that, because now I know why you are the strong, intelligent, fun loving ..etc...person you are. You are truly the apple that didn't fall far from the tree. A beautiful tribute.


----------



## Isa (May 10, 2010)

Happy Mothers day to all the mom and all the tort mom 
Beautiful post Stephanie!


----------

